# Single ladies and adoption



## Jellytastic (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi

Are there any single ladies out there who have gone down the adoption route?  I am looking into this option myself and would love to chat to other ladies going through or who have been through this process?


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Jellytastic

Have a look at this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149503.0 and maybe post there because hopefully some people will have it bookedmarked so will know that you've posted.

Good luck!

bingbong x


----------



## Jellytastic (Nov 22, 2013)

That's great thanks!


----------

